# A computer-drum-machine-program



## David (Jun 6, 2006)

I still haven't gotten one... and I still can't find one. Which ones are good, and which one can I get for free?


----------



## velocity (Jun 6, 2006)

the one i use is bfd. but it is pretty expensive...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 6, 2006)

Fruity Loops?

You can um... aquire it... for a uh, "reasonable" price.


----------



## Drew (Jun 6, 2006)

Fruity Loops? There's a great shareware demo. Sure, you can't "save" projects, but you can export waves without saving, and if you're just looking to sequence some drum loops, this is easily good enough. 

That and a multitracker that supports loops (and I don't know of one that doesn't) and you're good to go.


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 6, 2006)

Fruity loops it supports polyrytmic and polymetric druming, different timesingatures, and with drumkit from hell installed, int sounds pretty good.


----------



## Jysan (Jun 6, 2006)

I am also interseted in something like this. Not really for recording anything...just listening to some drum tracks while playing would be nice. sorry...not trying to threadjack or anything.


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 6, 2006)

jysan

fruityloops will do that for you.


----------



## Jysan (Jun 6, 2006)

allrighty cool..is it free?


----------



## Drew (Jun 6, 2006)

www.fruityloops.com

The demo is, which works well enough.


----------



## Town Drunk (Jun 7, 2006)

Freeware drum system

http://www.threechords.com/hammerhead/introduction.shtml


there are sample drum loops and in the user banks section there are different drum kits.


----------



## forelander (Jun 7, 2006)

I just use guitar pro when i have to.


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 7, 2006)

Jysan said:


> allrighty cool..is it free?



*cough* Demonoid *cough*


----------



## goreaholic (Jul 5, 2006)

http://www.rhythmrascal.com/


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jul 5, 2006)

How do you guys use drumkit from hell with fruity loops?


----------



## Chris (Jul 5, 2006)

I just want to chime in and say that Steinberg Groove Agent sucks.


----------



## Chris (Jul 5, 2006)

LordOVchaoS said:


> How do you guys use drumkit from hell with fruity loops?



You can import the wav files into FL's presets, and use those instead of the built in samples.


----------



## Chris (Jul 5, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> *cough* Demonoid *cough*



Please don't discuss/hint at how easy it would be for David to pirate a copy of FL if he wanted to.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jul 5, 2006)

I have fruity loops, it's a very nice program.....(arrr....)


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 6, 2006)

I like Tomas Haake's "Drumkit From Hell 2".


----------



## DSS3 (Jul 6, 2006)

^^ I do, too, but DFHS is vastly superior. \m/


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 6, 2006)

Yeah, and vastly more expensive too. If all you care about doing is metal stuff, I think the DKFH2 is good enough. I would like to try Superior though.


----------



## Chris (Jul 6, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I like Tomas Haake's "Drumkit From Hell 2".



I have that, but loading it in the interface absolutely RAPES my system for some reason, and I have dual 3.6Ghz's with 2 gigs of ram. :\


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 6, 2006)

Really? I have an AMD64 3700+ w/ 1gb of ram, and it's fine. If you set up the "DFD" shit properly it shouldn't be a problem? I used it for a temporary demo of some of my bands material and it came out splendidly. There may be some random settings you have to fuck with, I got advice on it when I was setting it up, I don't remember though.


----------



## Chris (Jul 6, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Really? I have an AMD64 3700+ w/ 1gb of ram, and it's fine. If you set up the "DFD" shit properly it shouldn't be a problem?



Hrm, I've no idea what the DFD shit is. I just installed it, ran it, and pa-pam.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 6, 2006)

the DFD is the "Direct From Disk" option you need to use in the options unless you want to get raped. That way it's like, streaming it in a way instead of constantly loading it in your memory, or whatever.

Some links which may help: 

http://www.soundsonline.com/techsupport.dfh2.shtml
(damnit i had a cool article on CakewalkNet bookmarked but its dead now)


----------



## DSS3 (Jul 6, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Yeah, and vastly more expensive too. If all you care about doing is metal stuff, I think the DKFH2 is good enough. I would like to try Superior though.



True, but it's a small price to pay for what you get.

For quick metal demo stuff, DFH2 is fine, but if you're actually trying to replace a drummer, nothing can replicate the feel and sound like DFHS.



Chris said:


> I have that, but loading it in the interface absolutely RAPES my system for some reason, and I have dual 3.6Ghz's with 2 gigs of ram. :\



That's because you're running a PC .


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 6, 2006)

I run a PC too and it's fine 

Yeah, "quick metal demo" stuff is exactly why I wanted it. I'll download Superior if I ever need it, it seems intimidating to use.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jul 6, 2006)

Chris said:


> You can import the wav files into FL's presets, and use those instead of the built in samples.



DFH2 doesn't have any wav files that I can find. They're all .nki


----------



## Chris (Jul 6, 2006)

The version that I "acquired" did, but I'm not sure if whoever packed it exported them or whatever. I deleted it anyhow. :\


----------



## Mykie (Jul 6, 2006)

Go here, you can get tons of free shit... my technomusicology teacher showed me this site, it rocks.

http://www.hitsquad.com/smm/


----------



## Dormant (Jul 6, 2006)

I have DFH2 and compared to DFHS it is shit (disclaimer: personal opinion). Superior just doesn't like my computer.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jul 6, 2006)

You know...Pirates live in a bay....


----------



## Roland777 (Jul 6, 2006)

http://www.hydrogen-music.org/

Hydrogen. Free drum-machine. Does the work of a drum-machine. It´s free.


----------



## DSS3 (Jul 6, 2006)

Chris said:


> The version that I "acquired" did, but I'm not sure if whoever packed it exported them or whatever. I deleted it anyhow. :\





Chris said:


> The version that I "acquired" did, but I'm not sure if whoever packed it exported them or whatever. I deleted it anyhow. :\




The DFH2 I 'acquired' didn't work, either... but 2 gigs of RAM will handle DFHS fine.


----------



## astrocreep (Nov 8, 2006)

You can download a perfectly usable BFD demo from the FXpansion website!


----------



## Makelele (Nov 8, 2006)

Roland777 said:


> http://www.hydrogen-music.org/
> 
> Hydrogen. Free drum-machine. Does the work of a drum-machine. It´s free.



That's what I use.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 8, 2006)

David said:


> I still haven't gotten one... and I still can't find one. Which ones are good, and which one can I get for free?


 This may sound funny, David, but I used a program called BEAT IT! and it was time consuming but it worked well for me. I liked how tight the drums sounded to me. I've always been a fan of a tight sounding snare as opposed to low thud snare and the same for the bass drum, but this program could do alot of different sounding beats which I thought was cool. It was easy to program and use, it just took alot of time writing it out, measure by measure, that was the only downfall. Cool program though...for me anyway.


----------



## skinhead (Nov 16, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Fruity Loops?
> 
> You can um... aquire it... for a uh, "reasonable" price.



 

Are you talking about mmmmmm a program, ejem...



Roland777 said:


> http://www.hydrogen-music.org/
> 
> Hydrogen. Free drum-machine. Does the work of a drum-machine. It´s free.



But is for Linux


----------



## hubbell1202 (Sep 7, 2009)

i need something relatively... cheap for a mac


----------

